# خمس شخصيات لو خيروك بينها ماذا ستختار؟؟؟



## koka_jesus (27 أغسطس 2007)

*خمس شخصيات لو خياروك ما>ا تختار؟*

خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون : 


وهذه الشخصيات هى : 

1. ملك ومشهورجدا ؟ 

2. صاحب مال وغنى جدا ؟ 

3. عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجاله ؟ 

4. شخص بسيط جدا وعادى ؟ 

5. شخص فقير ويعيش حياته براحة البال ؟ 


فماذا ستختار ؟؟ 

واذا اخترت ملك هل ستكون عادلا بين الناس؟ 

واذا كنت صاحب مال وغنى هل ستنفق على المحتاجين؟ 

اذا كنت عالما كبير هل ستبدع فى العلم وتكون صادقا؟ 

واذا كنت شخصا بسيطا هل يكون طموحك فى حدود عملك وحياتك او سيكون اكبر؟ 

واذا كنت شخص فقير هل سترضا بنصيبك؟ 



بصدق وبثقة اى من هولاء ستختار ؟؟؟ ولماذا؟؟؟ ​:new8:
كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوكـــــــــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## lousa188114 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خمس شخصيات لو خياروك ما>ا تختار؟*

اختار. 
3- عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجاله ؟
لمحبتي للعلم والابداع وايضا لمحبتي للبشر والرغبة في اسعادهم ومساعدتهم 
فالعلماء هم اداة يرسل عن طريقها الرب هداياة الي الارض 
والتي يسي استخدامها البشر كالعادة


----------



## lousa188114 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خمس شخصيات لو خياروك ما>ا تختار؟*

اشكرك كوكا علي الموضوع الذيذ دة


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خمس شخصيات لو خياروك ما>ا تختار؟*

شخص بسيط وعادي ولكن عندي طموح لاكون شخص مميز وغير عادي​


----------



## snow_white7 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خمس شخصيات لو خياروك ما>ا تختار؟*



> koka_jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون :
> ...


----------



## Ramzi (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خمس شخصيات لو خياروك ما>ا تختار؟*

موضوع حلو حلو
اما رايي ...


> 3. عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجاله ؟



اول شي الواحد بيكون مشهور حتى بعد مماته 
مثل نيوتن و واط و و و من غير شر عني

ثاني شي يمكن يعطوني لقب حلو
مثل العالم بنج .. الي اخترع البنج(المخدر) هذا العالم لقب بمخفف الام البشرية

ثالث شي استي بتكون فخورة بيه
يعني تخيلوا اسمي رمزي ارمسترونج .. يعني بكون انا فخووووووووووووور باجدادي

رابع شي بكون فعلا عملت شي فدت البشرية و بستحق ان اذكر بكتب العلم و التاريخ


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خمس شخصيات لو خياروك ما>ا تختار؟*

4. شخص بسيط جدا وعادى 

انا افضله 

ميرسى يا كوكا يا حببتى على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خمس شخصيات لو خياروك ما>ا تختار؟*

أيه المواضيع الحلوه دى يا كوكا ............بالنسبه لى أهم حاجه راحة البال لانها غاليه أوى ولو ضاعت مبتتعوضش ولذلك مستعده اختارها واسيب الباقى   .............. ميرسى يا قمر وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Yousef9R (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: خمس شخصيات لو خياروك ما>ا تختار؟*

3. عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجاله

لأنني بعلمي أستطيع أن أحصل على أموال أستطيع بها أن أنفق على الفقراء و المحتاجين و بنفس الوقت سأبحث عن تطوير ذاتي و علمي و ابحث عن الأفضل دوماً و أقوم باتباع وصايا السيد المسيح بالصدق و الرحمة و المحبة و بهذه الصفات أصبح ملكاً على قلوب الناس فمحبة الناس هي أعظم من جميع الممالك في العالم فبالمحبة أصبح صياد بشر .............................. و بهذا أكون قد حققت الخمس ، ما رأيك :smil12:


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى 

ان تكون وهذه الشخصيات هى : 

1. ملك ومشهور جدا ؟ 


2. صاحب مال وغني جدا ؟ 


3. عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجالك ؟ 


4. شخصية بسيطة جدا وعادية ؟ 


5. شخصية فقيرة وتعيش الحياة براحة البال ؟ 


فماذا ستختار ؟؟ 



واذا اخترت ملك هل ستكون عادل بين الناس؟ 



واذا كنت صاحب مال وغني هل ستنفق على المحتاجين؟ 



اذا كنت عالم كبير هل ستبدع فى العلم وتكون صادق؟ 



واذا كنت شخصية بسيطة هل يكون طموحك فى حدود عملك وحياتك او سيكون اكبر؟ 



واذا كنت شخصية فقيرة هل سترضي بنصيبك؟ 


بصدق وبثقة اى من هولاء ستختار ؟؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟؟ 



ياريت كل واحد يكون واقعي ويختار الشخصيه اللي يحس انها تمثله


بعيدا عن المثاليات . . . .

انتظر ردودكم 

منقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول​


----------



## sunny man (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*

الاختيار صعب


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



sunny man قال:


> الاختيار صعب



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



> 4. شخصية بسيطة جدا وعادية ؟


 



> واذا كنت شخصية بسيطة هل يكون طموحك فى حدود عملك وحياتك او سيكون اكبر؟


 
انا كدا فعلآ 

و مبسوطة انى كدا

بس لو أخترت هختار :



> 2. صاحب مال وغني جدا ؟


 
علشان اساعد الفقراء لأنى دى أكتر حاجة بحب اعملها 

و اشوف الفرحة فى عنيهم بجد


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*

4. شخصية بسيطة جدا وعادية ؟ 

لانى انا فعلا كدة وطموحاتى اى نعم بحاول اكبرها لكنى 
هذا لا يخلف من بساطة شخصيتى


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا كدا فعلآ
> 
> و مبسوطة انى كدا
> 
> ...





ربنا يديكى وتحققى كل اللى بتتمنيه

علشان قلبل الابيض​


----------



## Ramzi (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ​
> 
> ان تكون وهذه الشخصيات هى : ​
> 1. ملك ومشهور جدا ؟
> ...





تسلمي يا كاندي  ...


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> 4. شخصية بسيطة جدا وعادية ؟
> 
> لانى انا فعلا كدة وطموحاتى اى نعم بحاول اكبرها لكنى
> هذا لا يخلف من بساطة شخصيتى



يارب يامرمر

ربنا يحققلك امنيتك​


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



Ramzi قال:


> تسلمي يا كاندي  ...



ميرسى يا رمزى 

ربنا يحققلك كل اللى بتتمناه​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*

كنت أود أن أعيش غريبا وأموت غريبا


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> كنت أود أن أعيش غريبا وأموت غريبا



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## ميرنا (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*

انا بقى مش عاوز ابقى حد من دول خالص عاوز ابقى كده حاجة محصلتش 
ابقى انسان بس مقنع بدرجة كبيرة جداا وافهمهم بقى اللى انا عاوزاه :yahoo:
او ابقى غنية جداا ومش هديهم حاجة الا لما يحلفوا اليمين انهم هيقتنعوا بكلامى :yahoo:​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



ميرنا قال:


> انا بقى مش عاوز ابقى حد من دول خالص عاوز ابقى كده حاجة محصلتش
> ابقى انسان بس مقنع بدرجة كبيرة جداا وافهمهم بقى اللى انا عاوزاه :yahoo:
> او ابقى غنية جداا ومش هديهم حاجة الا لما يحلفوا اليمين انهم هيقتنعوا بكلامى :yahoo:​



وافرضى حلفوا  كدب يا ميرنا هتعملى ايه

لغايه بس ما يخدوا منك الفلوس هتتصرفى ازاى​


----------



## ميرنا (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> وافرضى حلفوا كدب يا ميرنا هتعملى ايه​
> 
> 
> لغايه بس ما يخدوا منك الفلوس هتتصرفى ازاى​


هيرحوا النار طبعا
بس لو مخهم هفهم يعملوها معايا نهارهم مش فايت اكيد الفلوس دى هتخلص من عندهم هيجوا بقى هطلع عينيهم :beee:​


----------



## christin (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*

*الاختيار صعب *


----------



## Twin (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخت كاندي*

*بما أن لابد من الأختيار *
*نختار*​


w_candyshop_s قال:


> خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى
> ان تكون وهذه الشخصيات هى :
> 1. ملك ومشهور جدا ؟ ​



*لا أحب أن أكون ملك مشهور*
*فالشخص المشهور يقع كثيراً تحت الخطأ*
*لأن كل خطوة محسوبه عليه*
*والشهرة ستحجم من أنطلاقته وحياته الخاصة*​


w_candyshop_s قال:


> 2. صاحب مال وغني جدا ؟ ​



*مش ضروري*
*المال بيضيع والغني كمان في لحظة*
*بس لو موجدين مش وحش*
*ههههههههه*​


w_candyshop_s قال:


> 3. عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجالك ؟ ​



*مفيش مجالات للأختراع هذه الأيام*
*ههههههه*
*لو كنت أيام نيوتن أو أنشتين *
*كنت ممكن أكون كدة *
*هههههههه*
*الحاجة أم الأختراع*​


w_candyshop_s قال:


> 4. شخصية بسيطة جدا وعادية ؟ ​



*دية المثالية صدقيني*
*وياه بقيلو معاها حبة مرح*
*يبقي تحفه*
*ههههههههه*
*نتمني هذا*​


w_candyshop_s قال:


> 5. شخصية فقيرة وتعيش الحياة براحة البال ؟ ​



*هو الفقر ورايا ورايا*
*ههههههه*
*لا تعليق*
*بس راحة البال مهمة*​


w_candyshop_s قال:


> فماذا ستختار ؟؟ ​



*أخترت إني أكون إنسان وربنا يدبر حياتي ويقودني الي ما يريد هو بمحبة أبوية*​
*وصدقيني بعيداً عن المثاليات*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ميرنا (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخت كاندي*
> 
> *بما أن لابد من الأختيار *
> ...


 
طلع القطط الفطسانة فيهم واحنا حتى مش قادرين على نصهم قادر تحقق حلمك بس يعم بلا عقد :gun:​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



ميرنا قال:


> هيرحوا النار طبعا
> بس لو مخهم هفهم يعملوها معايا نهارهم مش فايت اكيد الفلوس دى هتخلص من عندهم هيجوا بقى هطلع عينيهم :beee:​



وهما بعد ماضحكوا عليكى اتجننوا علشان برجعولك تانى

تعيشى وتاخدى  غيرها ههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



christin قال:


> *الاختيار صعب *



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخت كاندي*
> 
> *بما أن لابد من الأختيار *
> ...




رد شبه دبلوماسى 

أخترت إني أكون إنسان وربنا يدبر حياتي 

بعيداً عن المثاليات

ربنا يدبر حياتنا كلنا​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



ميرنا قال:


> طلع القطط الفطسانة فيهم واحنا حتى مش قادرين على نصهم قادر تحقق حلمك بس يعم بلا عقد :gun:​



حراااام عليكى يا ميرنا ليه بتعقديه​


----------



## ميرنا (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> حراااام عليكى يا ميرنا ليه بتعقديه​


اشمعنى انا اتعقد لوحدى فين الاخوية :gy0000:​


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



ميرنا قال:


> اشمعنى انا اتعقد لوحدى فين الاخوية :gy0000:​



يعنى يا ميرنا علشان الاخويه

لازم تعقديه حرام عليكى يعمل ايه هو دلوقتى​


----------



## ميرنا (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> يعنى يا ميرنا علشان الاخويه​
> 
> 
> لازم تعقديه حرام عليكى يعمل ايه هو دلوقتى​


 
يعنى شوفتى اتعقد خلاص الرجالة دول مش بيتقعدوا بسرعة دى دول عاوزين سنتين او اكتر علشان يتعقدو :gy0000:​


----------



## Twin (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي ميرنا*



ميرنا قال:


> طلع القطط الفطسانة فيهم واحنا حتى مش قادرين على نصهم قادر تحقق حلمك بس يعم بلا عقد :gun:​


 
*الأحقاد *
*:t9::t9::t9:*
*أنتي عارفة الحقد دة زي الشجر*
*لونه أخضر وبظل*
*بس ملوش طعم*
*ههههههههههههه*
*عادي يا ميرنا أحنا أخواط *
*أحقدي زي ما أنتي عايز*
*أهم حاجة متمتيش من الغيظ*
*ههههههههههههه*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أختي ميرنا*
> 
> 
> ...


مين طلعكم من ثانوى انتو اخوات بقيت اخواط ونعم اللغة​


----------



## Twin (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي ميرنا*



ميرنا قال:


> مين طلعكم من ثانوى انتو اخوات بقيت اخواط ونعم اللغة​


*لا صدقيني الكيبورد عندي بيكتب حرف ال ت ط*
*صدقيني*
*حتي بصي*
*أخواط أخواط أخواط*
*شفتي*
*هههههههههههه*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Coptic Man (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



> 4. شخصية بسيطة جدا وعادية ؟


 
دي الشخصية اللي بتمني اكونها لاني مش بحب لفت النظر بحب ابقي في حالي دائما

شكرا يا  كاندي علي الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



Coptic Man قال:


> دي الشخصية اللي بتمني اكونها لاني مش بحب لفت النظر بحب ابقي في حالي دائما
> 
> شكرا يا  كاندي علي الموضوع




شكرااااااااااا يا كوبتك لمشاركتك

ربنا يحققلك كل ما تتمناه​


----------



## زهرة الربيع (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*

شخصية بسيطة جدا وعادية ؟ 


لان الشهرة و المال و الجاه مو كل شي بهل دنية

ييسلمو ع الطرح


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



زهرة الربيع قال:


> شخصية بسيطة جدا وعادية ؟
> 
> 
> لان الشهرة و المال و الجاه مو كل شي بهل دنية
> ...



صح كلامك صح

شكراااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## علا عصام نمور (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*

انا بختار الفقير واعيش الحياة براحة بال .
عشني اذا عشت غني وماعندي راحت بال مش رح اعيش سعيدة .


----------



## بنت النعمة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*

*سلام و نعمة

اختار -شخصية بسيطة جدا وعادية 
لاني طبيعتي كدة و حياتى عادية جدا و راضية بها تماما
شكرا على هدا الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



علا عصام نمور قال:


> انا بختار الفقير واعيش الحياة براحة بال .
> عشني اذا عشت غني وماعندي راحت بال مش رح اعيش سعيدة .



فعلا يساوى ايه المال من غير راحه بال

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون*



بنت النعمة قال:


> *سلام و نعمة
> 
> اختار -شخصية بسيطة جدا وعادية
> لاني طبيعتي كدة و حياتى عادية جدا و راضية بها تماما
> شكرا على هدا الموضوع الجميل*



اهم حاجه يكون الانسان راضى باللى ربنا كتبهوله

شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2008)

*لو خيرت بين خمسة شخصيات ماذا ستختار ولماذا..؟*

لو خيرت بين خمسة شخصيات ماذا ستختار ولماذا..؟
وهذه الشخصيات هى:

1.ملك عادل ومشهورجدا

2 .صاحب مال وغنى جدا

3.عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجاله

4 .شخص بسيط جدا وعادى

5. شخص فقير ويعيش حيا ته براحة البال




فأي من هولاء انت ستختار أن تكون؟؟


بكُل امانه وواقعيه 

فى انتظار مشاركتكم
:t39::t39::t39::t39::t39::t39::t39::t39:​


----------



## MarMar2004 (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو خيرت بين خمسة شخصيات ماذا ستختار ولماذا..؟*

5. شخص فقير ويعيش حيا ته براحة البال
انا هختار الشخص ده لان راحت البال تخلي الواحد مرتاح وعارف يعيش وكمان يقدر يصلي ويقراء في الكتاب المقدس لان مفيش حاجة هتشغله غير حياته الابدية


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو خيرت بين خمسة شخصيات ماذا ستختار ولماذا..؟*

5. شخص فقير ويعيش حيا ته براحة البال
لانى فعلا لو وجدت راحة البال مش حشغل نفسى بشئ  وبعدين انا بحس بحاجة انى الفقره بيبقوا قريبنت من ربنا قوى  
الباقى  كله  ممكن العالم يشغله اكثر لانه معندوش رحة بال حيبقى مشغول بحجت كتيره قوى ش​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو خيرت بين خمسة شخصيات ماذا ستختار ولماذا..؟*

بدون ادنى تفكير هختار . شخص فقير ويعيش حيا ته براحة البال لان راحة البال  لا يشتريها مال ولا يجلبها علم ولا تأتى مع شهره ......ميرررسى يا كوكو مان على الموضوع وربنا معاك .


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو خيرت بين خمسة شخصيات ماذا ستختار ولماذا..؟*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووووووووووووكم الجميل ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو خيرت بين خمسة شخصيات ماذا ستختار ولماذا..؟*

لو البلد الى عايشين فيها هادية بلا مشاكل ولا تفرقة بين المسيحين والمسلمين اختار شخص شخص فقير ويعيش حيا ته براحة البال

ولاكن لو كان فى تفرقة هختار  .صاحب مال وغنى جدا
لكى اسطتيع ان اساعد الشباب المسيحى على الحياة


----------



## رانا (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو خيرت بين خمسة شخصيات ماذا ستختار ولماذا..؟*

.عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجاله كل ال قبلى اختار فقير وراحه البال مع ان الفقر عمره ما كان معاه راحة بال انا انسانه احب اعمل حاجات كتير والعلم بيساعد فى تحقيق الاهداف بحب العمل كتير وبحب الدراسه ياه لو الاختيار كان حقيقى كنت هاكون سعيده


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو خيرت بين خمسة شخصيات ماذا ستختار ولماذا..؟*

لا ازاى بقى يارنا  
ده الفقير رغم انه بيكون محتاج فلوس 
بيكون قريب جدا من ربنا يسوع المسيح 
ودى لوحدها راحه البال وبينام وهوه مطمن 
لاكن الغنى بيكون مشغول فى شغله وبعيد عن ربنا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا لمرووووووووووووووووووووكم ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو خيرت بين خمسة شخصيات ماذا ستختار ولماذا..؟*

انا هختار الشخصيه الخامسه
5. شخص فقير ويعيش حيا ته براحة البال

لان مفيش حد لاقي راحة البال دلوقتي ويا بخته اللي عايشها في الزمن دا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو خيرت بين خمسة شخصيات ماذا ستختار ولماذا..؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا هختار الشخصيه الخامسه
> 5. شخص فقير ويعيش حيا ته براحة البال
> 
> لان مفيش حد لاقي راحة البال دلوقتي ويا بخته اللي عايشها في الزمن دا​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووووووووووووك​


----------



## ارووجة (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو خيرت بين خمسة شخصيات ماذا ستختار ولماذا..؟*



> عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجاله



رح اختار هاد
بحب العلم كتيررررررر  من فيزياء لكيمياء  لتاريخ  لعالم الفضاء
والارض  وكل شي بهدول المجالات واي برنامج ثقافي الا مااحضره  واي كتاب ثقافي بشوفو الا مااقراه
وكل اهلي واصدقائي بيعرفو اني بمووت بالمجالات هاي
يعني انا نفسي منذ طفولتي اكون عالمة وانا حسيت انو جيت عالعالم حتى افيد العالم بهدول المجالات
بس للاسف اهملت هالشي وظروفي اضطرتني اهمل هالشي...ولو رجع فينا الزمن سنتين لوراء كنت حسّنت حاجات كتيرة
بس للاسف الزمن مابيرجع...


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو خيرت بين خمسة شخصيات ماذا ستختار ولماذا..؟*



ارووجة قال:


> رح اختار هاد
> بحب العلم كتيررررررر  من فيزياء لكيمياء  لتاريخ  لعالم الفضاء
> والارض  وكل شي بهدول المجالات واي برنامج ثقافي الا مااحضره  واي كتاب ثقافي بشوفو الا مااقراه
> وكل اهلي واصدقائي بيعرفو اني بمووت بالمجالات هاي
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووووووك 
وان شاء الله تحققى كل الالى انتى نفسك فيه 
واكيد ربنا ليه حكمه انك تكونى فى المجال الالى انتى فى حاليا ​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يناير 2011)

لو خيروك بين خمس شخصيات فما هي الشخصية التي تتمنى ان تكون : 
 
 وهذه الشخصيات هى : 
 
 1. ملك عادل ومشهور جدا ؟
 
 2. صاحب مال وغنى جدا ؟
 
 3. عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجاله؟
 
 4. شخص بسيط جدا وعادى ؟
 
 5. شخص فقير ويعيش حياته براحة البال ؟
 
 
 فماذا ستختار ؟؟
 
 واذا اخترت ملك هل ستكون عادلا بين الناس؟ 
 
 واذا كنت صاحب مال وغنى هل ستنفق على المحتاجين؟ 
 
 اذا كنت عالما كبير هل ستبدع فى العلم وتكون صادقا؟ 
 
 واذا كنت شخصا بسيطا هل يكون طموحك فى حدود عملك وحياتك او سيكون اكبر؟ 
 
 واذا كنت شخص فقير هل سترضى بنصيبك؟​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يناير 2011)

*هختار 
4. شخص بسيط جدا وعادى ؟

طموحي يكون في حدود عملي وحياتي​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 يناير 2011)

ربنا يكون معاك يا باشا

نورت


----------



## +...Andria...+ (26 يناير 2011)

هختار شخص بسيط جدا وعادى 

موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يناير 2011)

ميرسي ليك اوي
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## twety (27 يناير 2011)

*الرضا بالحال والنصيب حاجه تريح جدا
هختار خامس اختيار

ميرسى ياقمر
*


----------



## روزي86 (27 يناير 2011)

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2011)

> 4. شخص بسيط جدا وعادى ؟


 

_اختار الشخصيه دى _
_لانها هتتعايش مع هذا الزمن وتتقبل اى ظروف _
_شكرا ليكى يا روزى _
_ربنا يعوضك _​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يناير 2011)

نورت يا باشا

ربنا يسعدك


----------



## مملكة الغابة (27 يناير 2011)

انا لو خيرونى هختار
. عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجاله


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يناير 2011)

. عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجاله؟
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*عالم كبير ومبدع في مجاله
وهكون طبعا مخلصه ف ده لانها هتكون حاجه بتمثلني
ميرسي ليكي 
وربنا يطمنا عليكو*


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2011)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> انا لو خيرونى هختار
> . عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجاله


 

ميرسي ليكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> . عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجاله؟​


 

ميرسي ليك يا هيرو


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *عالم كبير ومبدع في مجاله*
> *وهكون طبعا مخلصه ف ده لانها هتكون حاجه بتمثلني*
> *ميرسي ليكي *
> *وربنا يطمنا عليكو*


 

ربنا معاكي يا قمر

واطمني يا حبيبتي احنا بخير نشكر ربنا


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

غني

أنا بدي أصير غني

ألعب بالملايين .... وبدي أشتري سيارة بي إم دبليو ... وأروح على الأدغال أراقب الحيوانات البرية ، تخيلي مثلاً منظر أسد أو نمر يقترب منك ، شوووو راح تفيدني المصاري ساعتها هههههه

لأ بجد ، نفسي أصير غني ، أنا هلّا راتبي ما بيكفيني لأول يوم ونص من الشهر ، نفسي مرة بس يكفيني راتبي لأول تلات أيام ، أحس إنو في عملة في نحفظتي وأدخل على السوبرماركت وأحس حالي ذو مكانة بالمجتمع من أصحاب المحفظات التخينة والمليانة ...

ليش تفتحي جروحي ... ليش؟


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> غني
> 
> أنا بدي أصير غني
> 
> ...


 

سوري بجد مكنتش اقصد

عموما ربنا يعطيك ويفرح قلبك دايما

ميرسي ليك


----------



## النهيسى (3 فبراير 2011)

شخص فقير ويعيش حياته براحه البال

لا يوجد أجمل من راحه البال فعلا

شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​


----------



## تيمو (3 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> سوري بجد مكنتش اقصد
> 
> عموما ربنا يعطيك ويفرح قلبك دايما
> 
> ميرسي ليك


 

لا وعلى شو سوري .. كنت حاطط شي خمسة سمايلات:ura1: ، بس ما طلعوش في المداخلة، مو عارف كيف :thnk0001: ، ولمّا اجيت بدي أعمل تعديل ما قدرتش :t26:... وبيّنت بحكي جد كتير ..

شكلي لأنو جديد ومضطهد  ما بقدر أعمل تعديل للرسائل :ranting:؟


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شخص فقير ويعيش حياته براحه البال
> 
> لا يوجد أجمل من راحه البال فعلا
> 
> شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​




نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> لا وعلى شو سوري .. كنت حاطط شي خمسة سمايلات:ura1: ، بس ما طلعوش في المداخلة، مو عارف كيف :thnk0001: ، ولمّا اجيت بدي أعمل تعديل ما قدرتش :t26:... وبيّنت بحكي جد كتير ..
> 
> شكلي لأنو جديد ومضطهد  ما بقدر أعمل تعديل للرسائل :ranting:؟




ههههههههه ولا يهمك

منورنا دايما


----------



## mark2030 (5 فبراير 2011)

بصراحة اختار من كل شخص حاجة ايوه انا طماع اختار شخص عادى وبسيط ومعه مال كثير وطبعا اتمنى راحة البال واتمنى اساعد كل محتاج يمكن اسعده ولو للحظه صغيرة بس لم اختار ان اكون ملك  واتمنى اكون ناجح  يعنى كله كله


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يكون معاك

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (19 فبراير 2011)

سوف اختار 1. ملك عادل ومشهور جدا 

حتي احقق ما يطمح اليه الشعوب من عدل وسلام وحياة كريمة 

واضمن ان اكون عادلا بدرجة كبيرة جدا لان ليس من المعقول ان يعيش احد مع المسيح ولا يكون عادلا


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 فبراير 2011)

راحة الباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال كنز ما بيوازيه كنز آخر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 فبراير 2011)

*اخر شخصية لانى حاليا بدور على راحة البال ومش لاقياها ​*


----------



## كوك (20 فبراير 2011)

> 5. شخص فقير ويعيش حياته براحة البال ؟


​


> ​




_*انا راضى ياربى وانت عارف انى راضى اكون اى شيئ *_

_*فى الحياه وان لو بقيت فقير هكون سعيد لان انت ياربى الى اختارت  ليا هذه المكان *_

_*انى اعيش فى الحياه كفايه انى ابنك وحبيبك الى الابد *_

_*شكرا يا روزى *_​​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

باحث فى الاديان قال:


> سوف اختار 1. ملك عادل ومشهور جدا
> 
> حتي احقق ما يطمح اليه الشعوب من عدل وسلام وحياة كريمة
> 
> واضمن ان اكون عادلا بدرجة كبيرة جدا لان ليس من المعقول ان يعيش احد مع المسيح ولا يكون عادلا


 

ميرسي ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> راحة الباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال كنز ما بيوازيه كنز آخر


 

ميرسي ليكي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اخر شخصية لانى حاليا بدور على راحة البال ومش لاقياها ​*


 

ربنا معاكي ويرشدك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*انا راضى ياربى وانت عارف انى راضى اكون اى شيئ *_​
> 
> _*فى الحياه وان لو بقيت فقير هكون سعيد لان انت ياربى الى اختارت ليا هذه المكان *_​
> _*انى اعيش فى الحياه كفايه انى ابنك وحبيبك الى الابد *_​
> _*شكرا يا روزى *_​


 

جميل يا كوك

ربنا يسعدك


----------



## Maroo Magdi (16 مايو 2011)

صاحب مال وغنى جدا
هنفق على المحتاجين​


----------



## جيلان (16 مايو 2011)

.


> عالم كبير ومبدع فى مجاله؟



بالتالى هكون مشهور ومعايا فلوس بردوا هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> صاحب مال وغنى جدا
> هنفق على المحتاجين​


شكرا ليكي يا مارو


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> .
> 
> بالتالى هكون مشهور ومعايا فلوس بردوا هههههههههههههه




ههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا جيلان

ذكية من يومك هههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (23 مايو 2011)

> . شخص فقير ويعيش حياته براحة البال ؟​


*ده الاحسن
شكرا يا روزي ع الموضوع المميز
*


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا ليكي يا انجي

نورتي


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 مايو 2011)

* انا هختار رقم (5)  لا ن اولا المسيح قال طوبى للفقراء 
                  ثانيا :- راحة البال كنز حقيقى  لايقدر بثمن ​*


----------

